# Lightroom and DROBO speed



## fiddlergene (Nov 1, 2010)

I need to update my system to expand my primary storage capacity for my photographs. I have to get them off my internal hard drive which is too small to handle my whole system. I am thinking of getting a Drobo unit with Firewire 8'' (I cannont use eSATA with my iMac). Has anyone had any experience using the Drobo system for their Primary storage and interfacing with Lightroom?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi fiddlergene, welcome to the forum!

I'm sure some Drobo users will be along to offer their thoughts shortly, but in the meantime, there are some old threads which might be of interest. Our archives are offline at the moment due to technical issues, but google still has them cached. Try the 'cached' links on this page: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=site:www.lightroomqueen.com/community+drobo&ie=UTF-8


----------



## ukbrown (Nov 1, 2010)

Experiment as DROBO may be fast enough, I do have my doubts though. We seem to have a wide spectrum of users, some using SSD for speed, some using NAS. 

I don't think a DROBO will be fast enough personally but YMMV.


----------



## MoreThanWords (Nov 3, 2010)

I work with both a Drobo and an SSD. I put the Catalog and the files that I still have to process on the SSD. After they've been processed, I move them to the Drobo. You could do something similar with an internal drive and a Drobo if you don't have an SSD.


----------



## ukbrown (Nov 3, 2010)

Apart from resillience, what make a DROBO/NAS good?, I sort of get why you might want them but not 1''% sure.


----------



## happycranker (Nov 4, 2010)

I have personally found that Drobo is not fast enough to be used as the main storage for my pictures, therefore I am using it as a backup device and only sync to my main library.


----------

